# K9 Tactical Gear collar!



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Rollos new collar from K9 Tactical Gear came in the mail today and I absolutely love this thing! It’s the new air light collar with Rollos name in teal letter coloring! Here are some pictures!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Just want to add that they are great over there. I have been to their location several times.

And cool collar!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

mspiker03 said:


> Just want to add that they are great over there. I have been to their location several times.
> 
> And cool collar!


They have incredible customer service!


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

I've been looking at those collars for a while, but I'm going to have to wait for a while. My pup will turn 6 months next week and he's still growing so getting one of those collars now would be wasting money because he'll outgrow it in a few weeks. Maybe in a year and a half.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

tc68 said:


> I've been looking at those collars for a while, but I'm going to have to wait for a while. My pup will turn 6 months next week and he's still growing so getting one of those collars now would be wasting money because he'll outgrow it in a few weeks. Maybe in a year and a half.


 Rollo is 7 months now and I got him the 18-23 inch one. Right now I have it the absolute tightest it will go and he should be able to fit in this collar for a LONG TIME/ forever it can loosen a ton! But if your pup can’t fit in the smallest setting (18 in) right now, ten I see what ya mean


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

My shepherd’s littermate has a harness from this company. It looks well made. I love the teal lettering on yours! This makes me want to get one but I’m fairly certain my husband will freak if I come home with _another_ collar!


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Ok. I was under the impression that they're not adjustable especially the ones with the handles.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

tc68 said:


> Ok. I was under the impression that they're not adjustable especially the ones with the handles.


 I don’t know about the ones with the handles but Rollos is one of their new products the Air Light collar which does NOT have a handle, just a large clip for attaching the leash! I love it


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Some more picture! I love the blue teal color & again am so happy I picked it lol. Been letting the little nut even wear the ole prong collar we had laying around while doing fun activities.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Chuck94! said:


> Some more picture! I love the blue teal color & again am so happy I picked it lol. Been letting the little nut even wear the ole prong collar we had laying around while doing fun activities.




```

```

Thanks for posting this thread. I was wondering about these collars for a while. Just like someone else above said, I've got mine a lot of collars already. While these tactical collars are a little more expensive, I'll wait until he's full grown since I want the ones with a handle on them.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Awesome! I'm gonna have to get one! Looks great!

I got Mei a tactical vest that's pretty nice from Onetigris Tactical. I got the medium and she needs to grow into the front straps a little more though.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Here are some better pics of the collar itself so people can get a better idea of it. Rollos name is on a Velcro patch than can be taken on and off. Again I cannot say enough good things K9Tactical...I had a question about tracking my order and sent them a message on Instagram and they responded to me and al my questions within like 30 minutes. Will be buying all Rollos gear from them in the future!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

How did you get his name on it?? I dont see an option for it on the site.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mei said:


> How did you get his name on it?? I dont see an option for it on the site.


 you should be able t see a section for ID badges/plates on the products page??


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Very nice!


 thank you!


----------

